# [?] SideBar App with dedicated button to launch



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I am having a lot of trouble finding a sidebar-like / app tray application that launches via an on screen button (widget, shortcut, whatever). There are a ton that hover, but I don't want something that's always accessible.

I looked into Appsi and it seems to be the only option with this capability ... I am not a fan of how they charge almost 5-6 dollars for full functionality (to download as plugins) and was hoping there are alternatives out there.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

After looking at all the work he put into it, he deserves 5-6 bucks if one really likes it for a core part of something that would be used every day. I don't need it personally, but it's worth that imho for the amount of hours he put into it judging as a fellow developer. Also highly doubtful one really needs every plugin.

The amount of constant questions developers get for apps when they're a single person working for themselves, via email is also mind boggling. Assuming he answers them or takes feedback, I'd throw in part of the cost having to support being a one man tech support help desk besides developing.


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

I hadn't thought of it that way thanks! It just felt overpriced for what I really need it for, but I'll certainly reconsider.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------

